

Relationship Hack - Patrax
http://patriciojeri.com/2014/04/12/relationship-hack/

======
chomp
>and congratulate her for reaching day number X without a fight.

Maybe it's just worded wrong, but if this is serious, then I think I found the
problem.

It takes two to tango.

------
gmays
If you're fighting that much with your girlfriend a better hack is knowing
when to walk away. A relationship like that just isn't worth the energy,
especially with work as demanding as ours.

You shouldn't have to reach into your bag of tricks until things get real,
i.e. marriage + kids + money problems, etc.

~~~
benihana
What a presumptuous post. You're assuming OP doesn't have kids, or money
problems or any other issue that would make it hard to walk away from just
because he used the term girlfriend (rather than wife). With no information
other than the word girlfriend, you made a series of assumptions and ended up
implying OP's relationship wasn't 'real' cause it isn't a marriage.

~~~
gmays
Links to three of his social profiles are next to his post if you care to
learn more about him.

I guess if my opinions don't apply he could choose to ignore them. But if they
do apply, maybe it'll help him. I consider that worth it.

------
vezzy-fnord
I don't see how computer science has a relation to this, as you imply.

